# First website, let me know what you think!



## Photog (Jul 26, 2010)

Take a look, and feel free to give any feedback on either the site or the photos...

www.cp-photo.co.uk

Cheers


----------



## mtiffany (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice!  i like the black contrast!  

im just starting up my site and it has the sorta same categories and such.  how much traffic do you usually get and how many sales do you make?  I don't have the option on my site to purchase photos but i would like to get to that point but i am not too sure about how many people would be interested in actually buying my photographs...


----------



## sbunting108 (Sep 4, 2010)

I love the web design very simple and easy to use


----------



## flea77 (Sep 4, 2010)

Excellent start to your site!

Allan


----------



## stanthemanchan (Sep 12, 2010)

Overall, you've got some really nice pictures and the site is laid out very simply and concisely. I have a couple of thoughts:

1. Not a big fan of the "Papyrus" font.  It looks pretty dated and out of place.  If you're going to have a simple site, don't go all crazy with the typography.  Keep it simple and consistent.

2. I noticed a few places where you took a picture of the same thing but from a slightly different position or a different crop.  Like there's two pictures of the surfer dude but one's a yellow colour and one's black and white.  This happens the most in the "Coasts" gallery. I think you should pick the strongest one or two pictures of each and remove the duplicates.

3. Put some thought into the sequencing of the pictures in the gallery.  Not just the subject but also the tonality.  There should be more of a progression from cold tones to warm tones, or vice versa.  Right now it's all over the place.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## charlesying (Sep 15, 2010)

I liked the graphics but something is missing in your website it doesnt seem to be professional


----------

